# who owns one?



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Alright, who saw that cool little SNS and bought it because it was only 90 bucks? What do you guys have?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> Alright, who saw that cool little SNS and bought it because it was only 90 bucks? What do you guys have?


Huh :smt108


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What are you smoking Nuke...:smt028 :target: :smt028


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Raven Arms .25. It sucks. :smt011 Dangerous!!!


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

sorry guys, I didn't think I was too confusing. I wanted to know what cheap, *S*aturday *N*ight *S*pecials, you all have bought just for fun and what not. Like Tnoisaw said, he has a Raven .25. My dad is giving me his raven .25 because he doesn't want it anymore.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I knew what ya meant 

I just own nothing like that...


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I knew what ya meant
> 
> I just own nothing like that...


Of course, if its not some form of P99, then you want nothing to do with it, right:mrgreen: ?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I knew what ya meant
> 
> I just own nothing like that...





nukehayes said:


> Of course, if its not some form of P99, then you want nothing to do with it, right:mrgreen: ?


:smt023 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Nuke use that thing for a weight on a trout line. Just don't tell Dad.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> Of course, if its not some form of P99, then you want nothing to do with it, right:mrgreen: ?


That's right. I had a P99 surgically implanted inside of me last week. That way when the SHTF, I'm covered :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I couldn't say the P99 because I don't have one. I wouldn't own that piece of...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, U never even tried one yet.... When U do, let me know. U will sell off all other guns, and come to my house and thank me


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Nuke use that thing for a weight on a trout line. Just don't tell Dad.


That won't work. It's so ugly, it would scare away the fish:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:mrgreen: You got a valid point there young man.:mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hey, U never even tried one yet.... When U do, let me know. U will sell off all other guns, and come to my house and thank me


I have held one (P99) and loved the way it felt in my hand. I'd love to shoot one someday.


----------



## Bigbadaboom (Oct 23, 2006)

The closest I've come to buying a cheap gun due to cool factor was an H&K4 with all 4 barrels in the wood box and the complete .22 conversion including extractor LNIB for $320.00.

I've put about 10 rounds through each barrel and it just sits in my safe.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

OK, my S.N.S. for$100.00









It's had a little work done to it Ruger Security-Six .357mag.Best $100.00 I ever spent!!!:smt068 Randall


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

I bought a little Davis Industries P.380 for $50 a couple years ago just to use as a TAG (Throw Away Gun). I've never fired it and probably never will - unless an opportunity arrises where I actually have to use it as a TAG.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> I bought a little Davis Industries P.380 for $50 a couple years ago just to use as a TAG (Throw Away Gun). I've never fired it and probably never will - unless an opportunity arrises where I actually have to use it as a TAG.


Explain the "TAG". Sounds kinda fishy to me if it's what I'm thinking.


----------

